

Will Google Chrome have a devastating effect on StumbleUpon? - amichail

At least temporarily anyway since Google Chrome does not offer an extension API yet.
======
gaika
No. With less than 1% market share? ~10% stumbleupon users on my site are
still using IE 6.

